# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware استفسار ؟  أريد فلاش لهاتف iPro W1

## SINlCK

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.. أين يمكن ايجاد فلاش للهاتف الصيني السالف الذكر. iPRO W1.. لقد بحثت في أقفسام منتدانا الحبيب و لم أجد شيئا يذكر.. مشكورين اخواني على المجهودات المبدولة في منتدانا الغالي.

----------

